# Popcorn Butter stains



## rosebud5 (Mar 29, 2013)

I bought a new long sleeve shirt and made the mistake of going to the theater with it on. Ate buttered popcorn (if that's what they call it), of course dropped it on my shirt while eating it and now have oil stains across the front of the shirt. I have tried to get it out without luck. It seems as though it is baked in (washed the shirt once and put it in the dryer).

Anybody have any good advise or products to try?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Once you put it through the dryer, it's pretty much hopeless.

Try the dry cleaners.


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 29, 2013)

I have also gotten oil stains on my shirts. Pretty much ruined. Does anyone have a solution for getting out oil stains on clothes?
Thanks, Sue


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 29, 2013)

Drizzle dawn dish soap on each and every spot.  Rub it in with your finger well.  Wash as usual.  Shirt will be just fine.  It is amazing.  Even if already gone through dryer - no matter.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2013)

What Babs said. Since the shirt is now reduced to rag status, you have nothing to lose. Dawn is the only hope. Keep low expectations after it's been through the dryer.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 29, 2013)

Check Consumer Reports  bonus  publication  "How To Clean Practically Anything", page 208.

However, as Denise pointed out if put to dryer, SOL!



l


----------



## DanaTom (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7701648_remove-popcorn-butter-clothes.html


----------



## pjrose (Mar 29, 2013)

If Dawn doesn't work, try Goo-Gone.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 29, 2013)

Washing in hot water will help too.  I like some of the stain release products that come in stick form to rub on spots before washing. They seem to work especially well on grease spots.  I seem to get lots of grease spatters on my shirts when cooking so I've become an expert on getting them out.  I'm usually successful with the hot water/stain release rub combo.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 29, 2013)

We use Murphy's Oil Soap and do it just like the Dawn post above.  If that won't work, sorry.


----------



## linsj (Mar 29, 2013)

Original Gojo hand cleaner (not the scented kind with pumice) takes out oil stains that have been through the washer and dryer. The only downside is the smell. Rub some into the stain and let it sit for an hour, then wash. I always need to wash twice--and add Febreze Laundry Odor Eliminator to the load--to get the smell out. But it works like magic. I buy it at Ace Hardware, and the smallest container lasts long after it liquifies--but still works.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 30, 2013)

Good question--I've been searching for an answer myself. I've had problems with cotton/poly shirts which have grease stains, regardless if they've been through the dryer or not.

Even the Dawn soap method doesn't seem to work.  Years ago, WD-40 seemed to work, but the smell wasn't great.

Next time I think I'll try to zap the stains with my new steam cleaner to see what that does.


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 30, 2013)

This solution was recently posted on Facebook. I just Googled it. It worked for me on something that had been laundered. I had used straight Dawn previously which didn't work.



"1 part Dawn Dishwashing liquid
 2 parts hydrogen peroxide
 ½ part baking soda

Mix everything together. I wasn’t too scientific on the quantities, I eyeballed it.
 Using a brush (an old toothbrush works great) brush the mixture on the stains.
 Then let it sit. I had intended on checking every half hour or so to figure out how long it took, but I got busy and forgot! Somewhere between 1 and 3 hours does the trick. Probably depends on the stain.

Note: You should mix this recipe fresh each time you use it. Hydrogen Peroxide looses some of it’s power when exposed to light. Guess you could trying storing it in an opaque container…"


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jestjoan said:


> This solution was recently posted on Facebook. I just Googled it. It worked for me on something that had been laundered. I had used straight Dawn previously which didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the jury is in. Tried Dawn first and the spots were not as noticeable, but slightly still there. Tried the concoction listed above and I must say, I can hardly see the stains. In fact, they are very hard to see to the point where they have disappeared as far as I'm concerned. So yes, buttered popcorn stains do come out even after you wash and dry it.


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 3, 2013)

Glad it worked. I thought it would because the stain I had was from Bag Balm that I used on my feet. It went through my socks and got on the denim colored sheet that was protecting the couch from the dogs.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 26, 2013)

*I've Finally Found a Solution that works for me*

Reviving this thread after finally finding something that works for grease stains on clothing:  Folex Instant Carpet Spot Remover.  Yes, carpet cleaner.

Several years ago I discovered Folex works wonders on carpet stains, so I thought I'd take a chance today and try it on set-in grease stains on a couple of shirts.  Wow!  It worked on my cotton/poly blouses and on one of my DH's all-cotton T-shirts.  I had immediate results on a couple of older stains and it took a couple of tries on some of the ones that were really old and had been through the dryer several times.

All you do is spray it on, rub the stain (I used an old toothbrush), then blot front and back & let it dry to make sure it's all gone.  You don't use water, and it's non-toxic and odorless.

Went to their website and discovered they do have instructions for using on clothing (only recommended for color-fast fabric)...but there wasn't a mention on the bottle itself.  

I have been getting it at Bed, Bath & Beyond, but I found out it's at a few other retailers and even on Amazon (with a bazillion reviews).  Oh, and it's really inexpensive--about $8 for a quart.

Anyway, if nothing else has worked, you might want to give this a try.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 27, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Reviving this thread after finally finding something that works for grease stains on clothing:  Folex Instant Carpet Spot Remover.  Yes, carpet cleaner.
> 
> Several years ago I discovered Folex works wonders on carpet stains, so I thought I'd take a chance today and try it on set-in grease stains on a couple of shirts.  Wow!  It worked on my cotton/poly blouses and on one of my DH's . . .
> 
> Anyway, if nothing else has worked, you might want to give this a try.



Thanks, I'm always fighting old grease/oil stains, and though Dawn and Goo-Gone often work, it typically takes numerous repetitions.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2013)

Seems a bit mainstream, but try using Zout. Find it in the stain remover section of the store, with the laundry soap.  Spray some of it on, rub it into the stain, and let it soak for a bit.  Then drop the item in the washer. May take a couple of treatments, but I've had excellent results with it.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I will give it a try. Never considered carpet cleaner.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 27, 2013)

Fletcher921 said:


> Drizzle dawn dish soap on each and every spot.  Rub it in with your finger well.  Wash as usual.  Shirt will be just fine.  It is amazing.  Even if already gone through dryer - no matter.



The orginal Dawn will always remove the spot or have it professional dry clean.


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 27, 2013)

I have used Folex for years on clothing stains.  It works great.  It is available in our area at Home Depot.  And it also works great on carpet stains!


----------



## Poobah (Aug 27, 2013)

*Silk Shirts*

How about butter stains on a dry clean only silk Tommy Bahama shirt? I took it to the dry cleaners and they tried but couldn't get them out. I am not sure they tried very hard. Am I SOL since it has been dry cleaned?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2013)

Poobah said:


> How about butter stains on a dry clean only silk Tommy Bahama shirt? I took it to the dry cleaners and they tried but couldn't get them out. I am not sure they tried very hard. Am I SOL since it has been dry cleaned?



If you think it's shot anyway, what do you have to lose? Try the Folex- but you might try it first on a less conspicuous place than down your tummy- like maybe under the collar or on a shirt tail.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 28, 2013)

I have found filling my bathtub with Oxyclean and soaking for 4+ hours, then washing will usually do the trick. I had massive popcorn butter stains on a favorite dark-purple cotton skirt that I didn't notice until I took it out of the dryer....happy to report that the Oxyclean treatment worked! (I usually save up quite a few garments, sorted by color, and do Oxyclean loads one every 4-6 months...)


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 28, 2013)

Dawn works 'ok,' but for set-in stains, I found I had to rub it in and then pour scalding hot water over it, which was a pain.

Now, in full disclosure, I tried the Folex today on a different grease stain and it's taken repeated tries to get it out. (Meanwhile, yesterday it worked like a charm the first time on an old stain that had gone through the dryer--go figure.)  I hear they have a good customer support process, so I may try to contact them later for other tips.

At a minimum, it's probably worth it to give it a try...and definitely try it for carpet stains like wine, doggie doo or barf, etc.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 28, 2013)

Poobah said:


> How about butter stains on a dry clean only silk Tommy Bahama shirt? I took it to the dry cleaners and they tried but couldn't get them out. I am not sure they tried very hard. Am I SOL since it has been dry cleaned?



It might make a difference if it's really butter, or that fake stuff from movie theaters and microwave popcorn.  



amycurl said:


> I have found filling my bathtub with Oxyclean and soaking for 4+ hours, then washing will usually do the trick. I had massive popcorn butter stains on a favorite dark-purple cotton skirt that I didn't notice until I took it out of the dryer....happy to report that the Oxyclean treatment worked! (I usually save up quite a few garments, sorted by color, and do Oxyclean loads one every 4-6 months...)



That sounds good, I'm going to get Oxyclean and try it.  Any reason for the bathtub rather than just soaking the clothes in the washer?   And how much Oxyclean do you use per tub?


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 28, 2013)

Poobah, as Jim suggested, you may want to try it in a small, inconspicuous area first for the silk.  It may work, as I've read of people who've successfully used it on fragile upholstery fabric.  If the shirt is ruined 'as is,' may not hurt to try.


----------

